# اللهجة المصرية: خَيَل، يِخْيِل



## Josh_

أما الفعل "خَيَل، يِخْيِل" (khayal, yikhyil)، ينبغي عدم الخلط مع "خال، يِخِيل" (khaal, yikhiil)، فأريد السؤال على معناه واستخدامه في اللهجة المصرية.

هل يعني "أَزْعَجَ" أو "صَرَفَ الانتباه." مثلا: (هي) خَيَلَته، أي أزعجَته؛ صرفَت انتباهه؟ 

هل هو شائع الاستخدام؟

شكرا.


----------



## cherine

خال-يخيل: تشبه التعبير الفصيح (انطلت [الخدعة/الكذبة] على شخص) بمعنى أن تخدع شخصًا ويصدِّقك.

أما خَيَل-يِخْيِل فتعني صرف الانتباه أو تشتيته. مثلاً الأب يشاهد التلفاز والأطفال يلعبون أمامه أو حوله، فيقول لهم: خَيَلْتُوني، أي شَتَّتم انتباهي. ممكن أيضًا أن يقول لهم: ما تِخْيِلُونِيش.


----------



## Josh_

أشكرك.


----------



## cherine

أعـفـيك


----------

